# Post-maternity clothes



## Mommyintraining2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Does anyone have any suggestions on where to find clothes that are cute for mom right after baby is born?


----------



## meganmarie (Jan 29, 2005)

Um... any store with a maternity section







(I like Old Navy and Ann Taylor Loft - Some people swear by Target). You'll likely still be about 6 months pregnant for at least week or two, as I recall. I just went back to the stuff I was wearing earlier in the pg.


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

I also just wore my maternity clothes for the first few weeks. You'll want a loose fitting top for easy access for breastfeeding, and plus those stretchy shirts that were so cute over a pregnant belly are not so cute on a post-partum belly


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

I loved the black Old Navy yoga pants. (they are regular, not maternity but they can go below the belly when you are huge). They fit great before, during and after pregnancy- very accomodating.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

For the first few weeks the pants that you wore when you just started showing are great. I had a stretchy pair with a huge elastic band at the top. They were my favorite. Nice loose shirts are great. Anything tight makes it harder to breastfeed and they don't look great stretched across the post-baby belly.

After the first few weeks I bought clothes at thrift stores. I bought a few pants and a couple shirts that were "real" clothes, but not my regular size. That did a lot for my self-esteem.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I wore my maternity clothes for a few weeks and then I went out and got some jeans that were two sizes bigger than my pre-pregnancy size. It was so nice to have pants with a waist again!


----------



## IowaMom (Oct 5, 2007)

For the first few weeks I just wore maternity clothes. I've bought a few tops for after baby is born now - some at Target and some at another department store. A lot of the tops right now are long and loose/flowy and those are really comfy right after giving birth and can help hide the pp baby belly.

I also bought a few nursing tanks to wear at home to make things easier.


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atobols* 
For the first few weeks the pants that you wore when you just started showing are great. I had a stretchy pair with a huge elastic band at the top. They were my favorite. Nice loose shirts are great. Anything tight makes it harder to breastfeed and they don't look great stretched across the post-baby belly.

After the first few weeks I bought clothes at thrift stores. I bought a few pants and a couple shirts that were "real" clothes, but not my regular size. That did a lot for my self-esteem.

that's what i did last time too. wore maternity until i got good and tired of that and when i had energy to shop, i got lots of stuff second hand i can use again this time!


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Its just "thing" with me but I refuse to wear ANY maternity clothes once I come home. I have several pair of yoga pants and have picked up a couple pair if size bigger pants on sale racks for really cheep ( like $5) that will tie me over for a month till I can get back into my cloths. I also have 3 sweat suites I love that are very comfy. Im usually back into 1/2 my clothes by a month the other half within 3.


----------



## Mommyintraining2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBaxter* 
Its just "thing" with me but I refuse to wear ANY maternity clothes once I come home. I have several pair of yoga pants and have picked up a couple pair if size bigger pants on sale racks for really cheep ( like $5) that will tie me over for a month till I can get back into my cloths. I also have 3 sweat suites I love that are very comfy. Im usually back into 1/2 my clothes by a month the other half within 3.

I've pretty much worn out my maternity clothes since I didn't have many to begin with throughout this pregnancy. I don't want to wear them any longer than I have to after the birth. Soooooo...off to look at Target, Old Navy, etc.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

I lived in my black stretch cotton maternity yoga pants from Old Navy. But, I love them. Wore them all PG, and I still wore them well after I needed "maternity" pants - they're just uber comfy. T-shirts, turtlenecks, whatever gave baby easy access was good at home.

I went back to work FT at 7 weeks (not that I'm recommending that!) and was back into my pre-pg pants for the most part. But I only gained 27 pounds and had lost 22 within the first 3-4 days.


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

FWIW not everyone has that "six months pregnant still" thing. I went down immediately in any area that maternity pants would have covered. Of course three years later I still looked about three or four months pregnant high up where I carried.

I couldn't immediately fit back into pre pregancy pants either though...so having something with a forgiving waistband is essential, and of course if you hips spread or your butt got bigger or smaller you need something that fits you. I had a few pairs of pants I wore that were not maternity during pregnancy and those fit me well postpartum. Something without a lot of zippers or snaps or whatever is good too at least for the first couple of weeks, you end up peeing a lot or needing to change pads, so the kind of clothing you like to wear during a bad period is a good idea.


----------

